
Linux Bundle with Wiley - prostoalex
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/linux-bundle-with-wiley
======
akeck
RHEL 6? That's a bit dated.

~~~
blinkingled
Assembly in a Pentium environment even more so. I normally buy these but this
one did not look too useful.

